# Lelit Elizabeth service boiler stops heating after almost reaching set temperature



## orli (11 mo ago)

Hi, the service boiler on my machine currently does not heat up correctly.

The temperature is set to 145 °C. On start up, the machine heats to about 143°C, and then stops heating.

When I open the steam valve, the temperature drops and keeps dropping, I managed to get it to 110°C.

Normally, the service boiler should start to heat up again, but it does not.

Only if I turn the machine off and on again, after letting it cool, it starts heating again.

Maybe it is related to some safety thermostat going off? I already opened the machine and tried to press the limit stats, like here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/57802-lelit-elizabeth-service-boiler-issue/?do=embed&comment=815448&embedComment=815448&embedDo=findComment

But on my machine, there only is one limit stat on the top side? (


http://imgur.com/5erqpO2

)

When I set the temperature lower, for example to 130°C everything works as expected.

Could this be related to some kind of software Issue? Did any of you experience something like this before?

I already reset the LCC, the steam temperature offset (Es) is set to 5°C.

Maybe someone has a similar problem, or an idea how to fix this? THe machine is brand-new.

Thanks for helping!


----------



## orli (11 mo ago)

According to lelit docs, normally there should be two limit switches:


http://imgur.com/LSxqYZO


But I only have one 🤔


http://imgur.com/5erqpO2


----------



## orli (11 mo ago)

Exchanging the Thermostats fixed the problem for me.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

by the way why would you have steam temperature offset? I would zero it.


----------

